# Liquid oral tbol



## Chemonz (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey lads.

Anyone made liquid tbol?
How did you make it and what did you use?

Tbol is very similar to dbol, so I am hoping that it will dissolve in high grade alcohol as easy as dbol did.

Any insights much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 18, 2013)

You are right chemonz   60/ 40 .glycerine/ grain alcohol does the trick ..now those at 10mg gummy bears are T-riffect  at a handful of 5...sour cherry is great

Any hot english lassie ass pics for sunday thong day?.lol


----------



## Chemonz (Aug 19, 2013)

Gummy bears? Enlighten me?
That's a lot if PEG, necessary? Thanks for the reply mate


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 19, 2013)

Recipe aas forum brutha.. no peg .gelatin ,raw,grain , flavor jello.


----------



## PecKerW0OD (Sep 17, 2013)

i dont use grain alchole , ORA-PLUS is what i use to suspend my liquid orals, i have yet to use alchole, ORA plus is specifically made to suspend powders in liquid form you can purchase on amazon


----------



## PecKerW0OD (Sep 17, 2013)

they also sell ora sweeet, but the sweet is not the suspending agent, it can be used to sweeten with oraplus, u can use it at a 50/50 ratio


----------



## Supertrap2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Chemonz said:


> Hey lads.
> 
> Anyone made liquid tbol?
> How did you make it and what did you use?
> ...



Dissolves in 190 grain just fine, that's what I've used.


----------

